# General Mini-Rooter cable install?



## droptopgt

Hi all, I removed my cable for a good cleaning. I reinstalled the cable and it doesn't seem to be installed correctly, the extra drum cable hits cable end and gets tangled up. I emailed General Wire but got no response and there online instruction conflicts with their animated picture. Can someone please post a picture of the inside of their drum to show how it should look? Thanks !


----------



## Tommy plumber

Sorry to hear about the cable issue. I wish I could help, but all I have is a K-60 and a K-50.

Maybe you wound it in there clockwise instead of counter-clockwise or vice-versa.


----------



## Will

I beleive the acnher is the bolt by the end of your cable. Not 100% sure though, I should know, I had a Mini Rooter and used it for years....I hated that machine, that I pretty much erased my memory of it.


----------



## Drain Pro

droptopgt said:


> Hi all, I removed my cable for a good cleaning. I reinstalled the cable and it doesn't seem to be installed correctly, the extra drum cable hits cable end and gets tangled up. I emailed General Wire but got no response and there online instruction conflicts with their animated picture. Can someone please post a picture of the inside of their drum to show how it should look? Thanks !


I'm purely guessing here but try to install the cable the opposite way you did now. For instance, if you installed it clockwise, try counter clock wise. I'm not at all familiar with cable installation on General machines.


----------



## droptopgt

The instructions state it must be installed clockwise


----------



## Drain Pro

droptopgt said:


> The instructions state it must be installed clockwise


 Then disregard my advice.
Although it looks counter clockwise in your pic.


----------



## Will

General says to make sure you make a full rotation before clamping down on the anchor. Looks like your is clamped on the end off your cable. Pull it back out and make a full rotation inside the drum before clamping it down.


----------



## Doctor

I don't use general, but I think it's backward. Good luck with it.


----------



## Drain Pro

Doctor said:


> I don't use general, but I think it's backward. Good luck with it.


I agree.


----------



## SlickRick

Cables in backwards, it loads counter clockwise, butting the end of the cable against the piece sticking up behind the anchor. And this is just me, but I put the flat end under the post for a little more tension. I have had them come out and go down a stack.


----------



## 422 plumber

That's gotta suck! We have had to retrieve other plumbers' cables for that very reason.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## joeflores

Did you ever figure how to install your cable correctly? I am having the same problem.


----------



## droptopgt

Finally got around to reinstalling the cable(fractured my hand!). I had it backwards. The cable lays in counter-clockwise and butt the cable end against the flat stop as mentioned. The machine runs smooth now and no tangles, thank you everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie smith

droptopgt said:


> Finally got around to reinstalling the cable(fractured my hand!). I had it backwards. The cable lays in counter-clockwise and butt the cable end against the flat stop as mentioned. The machine runs smooth now and no tangles, thank you everyone.👍





droptopgt said:


> Finally got around to reinstalling the cable(fractured my hand!). I had it backwards. The cable lays in counter-clockwise and butt the cable end against the flat stop as mentioned. The machine runs smooth now and no tangles, thank you everyone.👍


Witch picture is the right way ?


----------



## Logtec

Bonnie smith said:


> Witch picture is the right way ?


wow you’re 7 years late to the party, and it’s not a Halloween party.








and it’s “which” not “witch”.

I going to go out on a limb and guess you missed the part about “posting an intro, before you post in any other forum”?


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> wow you’re 7 years late to the party, and it’s not a Halloween party.
> View attachment 130552
> 
> and it’s “which” not “witch”.
> 
> I going to go out on a limb and guess you missed the part about “posting an intro, before you post in any other forum”?



I love you, will you be geh with me?


----------

